# Is it Possible to Remove ExoTerra Doors?



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

I am guessing that it isn't possible to remove the doors from an ExoTerra (short of using a hammer) but I thought I would toss it out there and see if anyone had any ideas. I have torn it apart as much as I dare and I am thinking the doors must have been added before the top frame is siliconed in place. I just wanted them off while I am working on the tank so they don't get damaged. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

One of my 12x12x18s had doors that you could lift up on and they would come out...but it was the only one that did that. Don't know if it was a defect, but have you tried pulling up, angling out, then pulling down?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I've had one that the top plastic rim came loose and the doors easily come off after that. See if you can break the top rim loose without too much hassle. Mine seemed to come off easy. You can silicone it back into place when your ready.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

I tried tugging and twisting as much as I dare. It sounds like it is only once in a while that one is loose enough to take them out?


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

My top rim is loose on my 18x18x24 as well.. pop my doors out for cleaning with ease.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got a 36X18X36 exoterra that I've removed the doors from to facilitate building it out. 

Used an OLFA knife (snap off blade knife) to loosen the top frame along the sides and then pulled up the plastic frame up which allowed the hinge pins to come loose.

You might be able to do it with a single edge razor blade, but the longer blade of a snap knife makes it easier and prolly a bit safer as well.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

chin_monster said:


> I've got a 36X18X36 exoterra that I've removed the doors from to facilitate building it out.
> 
> Used an OLFA knife (snap off blade knife) to loosen the top frame along the sides and then pulled up the plastic frame up which allowed the hinge pins to come loose.
> 
> You might be able to do it with a single edge razor blade, but the longer blade of a snap knife makes it easier and prolly a bit safer as well.


Thanks for the tip. I may get brave and try it tomorrow. The rim on mine is definitely not loose enough to move without some more manipulation.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/27077-18x18x24-exo-terra-repair.html


----------

